

HTML 5 Starts Looking Real - Sandman
http://www.ddj.com/web-development/219401362?pgno=1

======
pbhj
I don't do a lot of web design but for my last two projects I was v.close to
switching back to HTML4 to make the transition up to 5 easier when it's
finalised. I think my next project (for myself) will be HTML5 but I can't
quite bring myself to give up the XHTML ideology yet.

~~~
thismat
I was the same way honestly, but I switched back to HTML4 Strict. It's not
that hard of a switch, and you can still keep your xhtml practices and write
very clean layouts with it.

Here's some food for thought by Cameron Moll:
[http://cameronmoll.com/archives/2009/06/coding_like_its_1999...](http://cameronmoll.com/archives/2009/06/coding_like_its_1999/)

